# What kind of chicken is this?



## windham14 (Dec 4, 2013)

I know the red chicken is a rhode island red, but i forgot what the other one is and trying to figure it out. It might be a buff orpington but not sure. Here is a picture. Im thinking they are 3 weeks but not to sure. Ive had them for two weeks.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks very similar to my BO when it was a chick.


----------

